# MY CHEAT SHEETS



## NSEARCH (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are links to the cheat sheets that I developed when I took and passed the exam this past April. Hope it'll help some of you guys!! You're going to need to right click and save the image on your harddrive for you to be able to view it well.

Hydraulics

Transportation

Water Treatment

Geotech


----------



## GTScott (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting those! I for one will definitely take a look through them.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2006)

those look familiar......................................


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

HOLY SHIT, THATS IT?!?!?!

My cheat sheets are like 4 pages for each (except structures - thats only a haff page)

Boy Im feeling really good now, Im gonna (hopefully) roll the exam up and smoke it when im done...


----------



## GTScott (Oct 25, 2006)

> HOLY SHIT, THATS IT?!?!?!
> My cheat sheets are like 4 pages for each (except structures - thats only a haff page)
> 
> Boy Im feeling really good now, Im gonna (hopefully) roll the exam up and smoke it when im done...


I am with you...my sheets are not nearly as neat though either.

I will pass smoking the exam as I think that NCEES frowns upon that.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

Darn, I thought we were all going to pass it around a few times...


----------

